# Most disturbing/unsettling movie you've seen?



## Shinigami357 (Jun 4, 2011)

Disclaimer: Mods, if thread goes way off-kilter feel free to move/lock.

That said, please no trolling/flaming. Or at least keep it down to tolerable levels?

So, I noticed we've had a lot of "recommend movies to watch" or essential movie threads, whose aims is to put up the movies you think people should be watching. I am aiming for the opposite. What's the movies you'd advise only for people with strong stomachs? i.e. Movies normal people should try to avoid. And perhaps more importantly, why [put this section in spoilers just in case]?

Prob gonna be a lot of horror here...


Now, I watch a lot of horror, even the B-movie kinds and the ones that every fucking internet troll/wannabe hater/fanboy of another movie hates, so I've seen a few...

[1] Teeth - Not for everyone, and not exactly the best movie ever, but whatever. I remember watching the scream awards years ago, and then they got to something like "best mutilation/dismemberment" and I was like 'SAW is soooo gonna win this' and I mean, they had a frigging autopsy scene (this was part 4) so I thought it was in the bag. Then they showed the clip of the last nominee, and the camera pans out onto the audience. Now, the scream awards have a lot of horror-movie people in it, but they all had this look in their faces like "ewwww". I had watched the movie before and had forgotten about it, but I knew the reaction too well.

I'm not gonna discuss the plot here, but rest assured the male populace will at least be creeped out by this movie. I was laughing through the length of it, though...

[2] Audition - Yay a Japanese movie! I remember making a thread asking about this movie, and while there are a lot of other unsettling Japanese movies, I haven't watched them all yet, so... 

Anyway, it's not too gorey or OTT, and the whole thing really kicks in in the last 20-something minutes, but for all the buildup, it's worth it.



Spoiler



I can't get that scene where she pukes and then feeds it to that thing in the sack out of my head... It's just stuck there... Dammit...



[3] Se7en - "what's in the fucking box?!?" End of discussion. Though Sloth was probably the most shocking part of it, IMHO.

[4] Seed - At least that's the title I remember. It's B-movie throughout, everything from the predictable storyline to the acting, etc...



Spoiler



The most disturbing scenes are in the beginning, what with all the time laps videos of (turn back now) animals dying and then decaying... There's eve one of a (sic) baby... Ugh...



PS
After all the searching, it's apparently a Uwe Boll movie, make of that what you will


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 4, 2011)

Human Centipede

/thread.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 4, 2011)

There's this old black and white movie I saw once called "Begotten". It's a giant metaphor for the bible or something, if I'm remembering all of this correctly. 

The movie's generally confusing and disturbing. Heck, the beginning involves some freaky bloody thing freaking out for about 10-20 minutes. It doesn't help that the quality of the movie is really low.

Begotton on Wikipedia
A trailer I found
A few screenshots:


Spoiler


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 4, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Human Centipede
> 
> /thread.




Holy shit. Dare I watch it?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 4, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The human centipede isn't that bad, actually. Just mildly gross. Begotten, however.....


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 4, 2011)

dragon ball evolution and the last airbender. makes me sick just thinking about them,


----------



## nando (Jun 4, 2011)

Those are all weak sauce!

Check out A Serbian Film or Pink Flamingos


----------



## Quanno (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh god, not the Serbian Film


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 4, 2011)

Human Centipede,Saw and you could also count in Childs Play 1,2,3 seed of chucky and the bride of chucky.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 4, 2011)

Saw I'm not sure is really all that effective as it once was. Sure when we seen the guy saw through his ankle (omfg thats where the movie name is from?! derp), and the second one with the razor blades and that chick all made us quiver. But they sort of ruined it by bringing them out year after year and it's just the same old tactics that we know what to expect.


----------



## Buleste (Jun 4, 2011)

Spice World - The Spice Girls Movie. Very disturbing.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 4, 2011)

perhaps not the most disturbing but right up there is Videodrome, a horror classic by David Cronenberg.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 4, 2011)

1. Audition. WTF was that. OMFG. The most disturbing part? The fact that I felt sorry for the girl in the end.

2. Requiem for a Dream. I was scared of life after watching this. Nevermind the double anal penetration or the cutting of the hand, that last scene with Lux Aeterna was by far one of my favorite scenes in movie history.

3. Battle Royale. Pitting kids in a no holds barred deathmatch? That director is a sick genius.

4. Human Centipede. Horrible, gross, and extremely disturbing. I was scared of shitting after that movie.

5. Kinatay. It's a local Filipino film (won in Cannes Film Festival) about people getting cut up. So good, excellently made, but disturbing.

6. Antichrist. I REGRET WATCHING THIS. This is a fantastic fucking movie, but I regret watching it. THIS IS THE MOST DISTURBING OF ALL THE ONES I LISTED. DON'T EVEN DARE WATCH IT. On the other hand, this is one of the most elegantly made movies I've ever seen.

7. The Passion of Christ. Showing this to a bunch of 12 year olds was a really weird move on the part of our school. One of the most gory movies ever.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 4, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> Those are all weak sauce!
> 
> Check out A Serbian Film or Pink Flamingos




Hmmm... Lemme see... Sounds interesting...


----------



## notmeanymore (Jun 5, 2011)

The Box - This movie's ending bothers me to this day.
Human Centipede - I haven't even watched the movie, and it freaks me out.
Teeth - Obvious


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 5, 2011)

It didn't really "unsettle" me but I'm surprised no one put up A Clockwork Orange. Undeniably one of (if not) the most controversial movies of all time. There's also American Psycho, Natural Born Killers, a couple of relatively older movies.

I've never had any movie particularly unsettle but Marble Hornets (the Youtube series) is quite terrifying. There's just that one scene (you should know what scene it is if you've watched it). Really creepy. It's well done though.


----------



## pkl2007 (Jun 6, 2011)

megaphone scene in battle royale.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 6, 2011)

pkl2007 said:
			
		

> megaphone scene in battle royale.


I found the first guy who died before the contest started more unsettling.

But yeah, the megaphone thing was disturbing too.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 6, 2011)

Showgirls, unsettles your 'feelings'


----------



## Hero-Link (Jun 6, 2011)

I spit on your grave.

has the worst scenes, ever.

period.


oh yeah also i don't recomend watching it. I was raging and disturbing myselft the entire movie


----------



## pkl2007 (Jun 6, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> pkl2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the first death was more disturbing in the manga then the movie i thought, with the megaphone only a heartless person would think of doing that.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 6, 2011)

Not a movie, but School Days.


Oh also, Serbian film.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 6, 2011)

Salvidor Dali's Un Chien Andalou. Part gross and part wtf.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 6, 2011)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Oh also, Serbian film.


Judging from the screenshots, it's probably not a good idea for a 14 year old to watch it.

Which means I'm watching it tonight.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jun 6, 2011)

Predators vs Aliens or vice versa.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jun 6, 2011)

I hear the new Australian movie "snowtown" is really graphic and disturbing, I don't know much about it though.

Also, SALO and Flower of Flesh and Blood


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hero-Link said:
			
		

> I spit on your grave.
> 
> has the worst scenes, ever.
> 
> ...




Holy crap... I totally forgot this movie...They remade it, right? Damn. Never leave a writer alone to die, coz they will f&*$ you up.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 6, 2011)

Hero-Link said:
			
		

> I spit on your grave.
> 
> has the worst scenes, ever.
> 
> ...


Periods aren't that scary, really, you get used to them. Well I'm a girl so I'm biased obviously.


----------

